# Shop Build Boring Head



## Digitallad (Mar 12, 2016)

This was  done a few years ago and it was one of my first dovetails that I made in was good fun and I learned a lot from this. 
I was busy testing some foam that I want to store some of my tools in and decided to take some pictures.
Here goes:


I did not put a dial on mine as I use a dial indicator to measure the shift. At the time I did not have a dividing head and would trust the indicator much more. Also , it is not a tool that I use often so it is not something that bugs me much.


Some pictures of it taken apart 






All in all it is solid and does the job for my. If I were to build i again I would put a little more attantion to the little details and I will make it a bit smaller. 

Regards
Paul


----------

